# Difference between Rolleiflex E and F



## Rolleistef (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi,
thinking about buying a "new" rolleiflex, I was wondering what the difference was between the 3.5 (or 2.8) E and F. Is it a lens question? Or meter type? Advance knob?
And do you think I'd better buy my 3.5T, which is very very used and buy a E or F? Or is it worth buying a bit in repair?
Thanks a lot for your answer,
Stef


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been trying to figure this out also.  There doesn't seem to be any difference in the lenses.  It seems like maybe the E isn't supposed to have a meter, and the F does.  But mine is a 3.5E, and it has a meter, so I don't know what's up.  I have a 3.5E planar, and it's a wonderful camera.  Probably my favorite camera I own.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is some info regarding the above models:

*Rollei 2.8E* - (FH130) with Zeiss Planar or Xenotar 80mm/2.8; Synchro-Compur MXV shutter 1-1/500.

*Rollei 3.5E* - (FH131) with Zeiss Planar or Xenotar 75mm/3.5; Synchro-Compur LXV shutter 1-1/500.

*Rollei 2.8F* - (FH133) with Zeiss Planar 75mm/2.8 (coated); Synchro-Compur LXV shutter 1-1/500.

*Rollei 3.5F* - (FH132) with Zeiss Planar 75mm/3.5 (coated); Synchro-Compur LXV shutter 1-1/500.




As far as I can tell the E model uses the Xenotar lens as well as the Planar, also the F model has an extra coating. Note that the E model has a dual range non-coupled meter (the E2 and E3 models had no meter) while the F has a coupled meter (not sure but as far as I read in my books).

The Planars are a bit better lenses than the Xenotars, IMHO. 

I hope this either confuses you more or clarifies the issue on the differences. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to show my husband this thread.   He's a Rollei freak.     

He has a page bookmarked at home with various Rollei types, and they all look the same to me - incredibly confusing!!


----------



## Rolleistef (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks a lot,
I've seen this coupled-non coupled meter matter on the global rollei site, but what does it mean?
Does it mean that the neddle in the meter is driven by the speed/aperture wheel on coupled meter and by an extra wheel on the non coupled?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2005)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> thanks a lot,
> I've seen this coupled-non coupled meter matter on the global rollei site, but what does it mean?
> Does it mean that the neddle in the meter is driven by the speed/aperture wheel on coupled meter and by an extra wheel on the non coupled?


 
Yes, that would be the case. A coupled meter will actually inter-react with the aperture/shutter speed combinations while a non-coupled meter will only show you the 'right' (average light) exposure data so you can set it manually on the aperture/shutter speed dials.

BTW, I love your avatar! A very cute cat indeed.


----------

